# New Pigeon !



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi
first pic is a new pair 
i would to like your help about the color genetic


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

*is it a pure homer ?*

Hi 
this pigeon came from a mix aviary

so is it a pure homer ?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

The first picture where I live racers call them silvers. I have also heard them called spread ash red bars. As far as are they homers the prior owners should know. If the band has #'s you can find the original owner.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

pigeonjim said:


> The first picture where I live racers call them silvers. I have also heard them called spread ash red bars. As far as are they homers the prior owners should know. If the band has #'s you can find the original owner.


spread ash red dosent suppose to be one color (cream) with out the bars ?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

spread ash is one of the most confusing and diffcult genes to me

Its supposed to produce lavendars, where the whole bird is ash coloured.
It won't produce creams. That is the dilute factor at work.

BUT
people have also said that het.spread ash red don't always cover the pattern. So you can see the bar through the spread gene.

AND
****.spread also sometimes does not cover the pattern.

AND
I have had people say that ash red spreads also produce dark red birds. Though I don't know how much this is true, I've heard it argued against also.

So if someone who is used to ash reds tells you it is an ash red spread, I'd go with what they say. But I wouldn't be capable of judging for myself without knowing the parents.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

how about a pie red bar. there.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

They all 3 look like homers to me and damn nice ones at that!


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

*spread*



LisaNewTumbler said:


> spread ash is one of the most confusing and diffcult genes to me
> 
> Its supposed to produce lavendars, where the whole bird is ash coloured.
> It won't produce creams. That is the dilute factor at work.
> ...


Spread
There is a white modifier on this pair.
So spread also has a white modifier ?
P.s
What is the genetic color of the grizzle male aside grizzle ?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Ash red spreads, and pied dark t-check ( though It maybe a grizzle)
hope that genetic experts com by & help ya out.

Nice homers though


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

It helps alot


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

They are not spread.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Henk69 said:


> They are not spread.


Now i am confuse


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Henk69 said:


> They are not spread.


Do you have plenty of experience with ash red spread?

(honest question)

If you don't then I wouldn't be so quick to judge them, because as I've said I've been told by people who have dealt with them a lot that spread is very varied on ash red.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

DWOORY said:


> Spread
> There is a white modifier on this pair.
> So spread also has a white modifier ?
> P.s
> What is the genetic color of the grizzle male aside grizzle ?



As far as I know all white modifiers will show on spread. What is the white modifier? the flights only?

The grizzle looks like a blue t-check. he should have a bar on the tail if he is. If he doesn't have a bar he should be a spread or split for spread. but I'm pretty sure he's a t-check.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

There are no such distinct bars on a ash red spread, no way.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

DWOORY, Does your bird look like this wither her wing out. Post another pic for a better look maybe?


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

It looks the same color

The neck has a frosty color
Could it be by the spread ?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

DWOORY said:


> It looks the same color
> 
> The neck has a frosty color
> Could it be by the spread ?


We will see what they say, I am dumb when it comes to genetics and the colors. I try to follow these posts when I see similar colors of my birds to learn like you are. I posted this pic a while back and the consensus was spread ash red, or silver as the racers call them.


----------

